# The 92FS manual just arrived



## chieninhouston (Aug 12, 2011)

Bought a 92FS from a friend without the manual. Went to the Beretta site, and requested a copy of one on Monday. The manual actually arrived today on Friday. Love the quick service of Beretta. 

This is the 2nd Beretta in my collection. It's time to put some range time on both Nano and 92FS. Thank you Beretta. 

--
James


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats.

Now, post up a photo!!!


----------



## RugerP95 (Jul 11, 2012)

Congrats on the manual....Beretta makes a great gun indeed.


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

I have a 92fs also, and love more and more every time I shoot it.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Shipwreck said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Now, post up a photo!!!


+ 1.
Everybody here knows I bought my 92 in 1992.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

It can be bad, when you get the addiction......2 96's & an 84fs.....want more...........


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

berettabone said:


> It can be bad, when you get the addiction......2 96's & an 84fs.....want more...........


You think you have a problem, look at me - hahahaha


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

Shipwreck said:


> You think you have a problem, look at me - hahahaha


I'm impressed *and jealous*.

Don <><


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Shipwreck said:


> You think you have a problem, look at me - hahahaha


I realize that ammo is getting more expensive, but I am waiting to see some .40 cal's sprinkled into that group......I guess you could say the same to me......I need some 9mm.


----------

